# 12' TRAILER(rebuild)



## eezerz (Feb 9, 2010)

OK, I got this trailer a couple of days ago for $200cdn. To purchase an axle,hubs and springs from a cheap, local trailer supply co.(Princess Auto)... It would cost over $400cdn alone. The cheapest POS trailers up here on CL are $325 and up and they look waaaay worse than what I got. Yes it is very expensive to live up here, especially with the olympics one week away. Here are pics of the trailer...





One with the boat on it(sorry small garage)




I could probably reconfigure this fairly well, but for all the work and trying to weld rusty metal. I think I'm gonna scrap it and keep the springs, axle, hubs, wheels, tires, fenders, and winch.




I plan on welding up my own version of this.




The trailer will also be used to haul my dirtbike and will be able to be used as a utility trailer.
The hitch will be retractable and interchangeable. But most of all it will be able to be broken down easily for storage... If my design works, I'll start selling them.LOL... :---) 

We'll see how it goes(stay tuned)


----------



## Mike Redmond (Feb 9, 2010)

You should check out the regular trailer,,axle spring shops:I got a way better deal on springs a complete axle and new rims and tires that princess auto couldnt even come near.....


----------



## eezerz (Feb 10, 2010)

Where? Names of the places where the prices are much cheaper, would be nice. Otherwise I find it very hard to believe. I didn't do a whole lot of shopping around, but I do know that it's cheaper to just buy a new trailer for the average person. I'm not average, and this trailer isn't gonna cost me no $400+. I will keep track of the cost and as of tonight, I'm still only in it for $200. I'm hoping to come in, a hare under $400TTL.

Here's what I have so far, I cut bent and welded this tonight.




48"X48" 3" channel 2" flange




I reinforced the corners for strength and it is strong.




I'll post more pics as I progress..


----------



## Mike Redmond (Feb 15, 2010)

It was at City Springs in Edmonton Alberta $45. for12'' rim and tire,and if I remember well $109.for 2000lb axle complete with the hubs on it,springs were about $20.cheaper for a pair....


----------



## eezerz (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been busy, don't have much...
Here's what I've decided, upon stripping the old trailer of its old crusty parts. I was/am gonna build a whole new trailer to fit my needs/wants. Just not right now...
this here...




I took a WALTER flap disc 180grit to the frame of the old trailer frame, and it came out pretty good. Certainly lots of metal left to work with.
here's what's left...




I made some new spring hangers from scraps and a couple of plates to weld the tongue solid.
cost so far... still $200 for the trailer(the rest is stuff already laying around from other projects)




I still have to fab up one crossmember and then I can weld it all together.
I"m gonna make the second trailer as well, and probably sell this one after this season.
I should have it all welded up by the weekend. 
[-o<


----------



## eezerz (Feb 20, 2010)

Well. Tonight I got the trailer pretty much welded up, aside from some fender mounts, tailight mounts and my winch post.




After extending the tongue 2 feet, I welded it up solid with plates and a crossmember, top and bottom.
I also fabbed up a second crossmember for my bunks to mount to, and some ridgidity.




Then I welded on my new spring hangers and gave it all a shot of red oxide primer.








Tomorrow mornig I'm doing the bearings, races and seals and mounting the axle. I will also mount my fenders (2" lower than before). Weld on my winch post and my tailight brackets and mount my bunks... I should have it all painted and rewired and bunked by Sun. eve...
stay tuned....


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking very nice! I like what you've done so far, professional looking. =D>


----------



## eezerz (Feb 20, 2010)

So I put about 4 hours in today. I have spent an additional $55 for light kit and $41 for cedar bunkboards and 3 cans of cold galvanizing compound. Yes I've decided to go with cold galv in a spray can. It looks good so far, but time will be the true test. So I believe I've spent approx $296cdn so far, plus my time of course...
Here's where it's at now...




I added a winch post...




I painted the underside and mounted the fenders nice and low...








I still have the mounts for the taillamps and the safety chain to weld up, but basically done....
hope you like my U-built cold galv boat trailer? I think it's pretty sturdy... =D> 
more to come....


----------



## eezerz (Feb 22, 2010)

Just wanted to see if a slideshow would work on here?

https://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p223/eezerz/Princecraft/?action=view&current=67621a87.pbw


I will have more pics up tonight. new bunk material ect...


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 22, 2010)

eezerz said:


> Just wanted to see if a slideshow would work on here?
> 
> 
> Nope, don't work.....
> ...


I saw the link a minute ago, clicked it, and watched your slideshow. Put it back up :wink:


----------



## eezerz (Feb 22, 2010)

There it's back up now... I got scared for a minute. I noticed my privacy settings weren't on on my photobucket account... We're all good now... I'll add to the slide show and my post as i progress... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## eezerz (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok! Here's my bunk material. (TIVAR)




I also recieved some more "donations" :twisted: tonight...lol. I got some safety chain and a bunch of hardware and steel to complete the trailer build. I thought I was gonna have it all finished tonight, but I had to work. And building a trailer is alot of work too... Besides, if I didn't go to work tonight, I wouldn't have recieved these wonderful donations...












So the TIVAR will be countersunk/screwed to my cedar bunkboards. I'm planning on leaving the cedar RAW, no sealers whatsoever. Opinions on this would be great. The TIVAR can be shaped to get rid of the sharp corners. It is really strong and slippery stuff. I was hoping to get this in 2X4 dimensions, but I only have access to 1", so I went with 3/8" to put on my bunkboards. I would like to keep the boat as low as possible on the trailer....
hope you like? I JUST HOPE IT ALL WORKS???
P.S. still only $296 total on the trailer... My budget is $400TTL. I still need to buy a new winch strap and a snubber and 2X rollers....
 [-o<


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 22, 2010)

good lookin welds brother keep it up


----------



## eezerz (Feb 24, 2010)

Time is not on my side. I just don't have enough to go around.lol. I have some more teaser pics of the trailers progress, but it's still not complete...errrr!!!
I got the winch post pretty much done now, cut to length and capped just gotta mount winch





I got the lights all wired up, don't ask me if they work(no time to test them yet)









Got the rear bunk mounts welded up.









I got the bunks layed out but not fastened yet, TIME...





Got the boat in place to double check everything












Can't wait to get it done, its driving me nuts.... :shock:


----------



## BassRaider (Feb 25, 2010)

Really sweet. Aren't you worried about the 2x4 rotting over time? Or are you going to treat it?


----------



## eezerz (Feb 26, 2010)

The 2X4's are cedar. They shouldn't rot too too quickly. But I really don't know. I've done a lot of reading on this site. I have yet to find a definate answer on this. I choose to leave it raw. Just to see. 2X4's are cheap, so if i have to change 'em out every couple years, I'm ok with that. I feel that if I were to treat them, it would just trap moisture inside and speed up the rotting process. We'll see how it goes. 
[-o<


----------



## eezerz (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are my bunks...








The bunks are "bare" wood, Canadian Red Cedar. I have countersunk and bolted my polyethylene(tivar) strips to the 2X4's and trailer. Haven't had much time to do anything else. [-X


----------



## eezerz (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I finally managed to get the trailer complete.
Here it is with the boat on it...








these are my unscrewable guide ons...




my winch post...




one of my 2 keel rollers...




the boat worked flawlessly. not a drop of water. i was surprised to see a top speed of 32km/h or 20mph or 17knots on the water. not bad for a little 9.8...
pics from on the water....













PS the bunks worked great veary easy to load and unload and they don't seem to be scratching the boat on any way......awesome... =D> =D> =D>

I did go a little over budget, but that's because parts are soo expensive up here. $450cdn was the total cost. I went over by $50 bucks... oh well...


----------



## eezerz (Mar 6, 2010)

here's a video...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOD1oPnsIZY


----------



## eezerz (Mar 15, 2010)

I finally have some pics of the trailer complete and working very well. The bunks are great. and don't hurt the boat at all. I do have to shorten the safety chain and do something about the wheels and tires before any looong trips. 
At the launch
















This is as far as I nedd to go. Giver her a light shove and she's off...




Feet stay dry too...












All in all, the trailer and boat look great and work great. I still have to finish the boat though...
Here's a couple of vids
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qbUt26Au44
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGGedqEExKY


----------



## EasternEasy (Mar 6, 2011)

Great thread and great vids as well. Going to be using many of your ideas and layouts as templates for my trailer project.


----------

